# Acid Ming Cigar Review - Mostly pleasant



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

True to Acid form above average appearance. Slightly softer packed than typical for the brand. Obvious cedar smell because of packaging. Notorio...

Read the full review here: Acid Ming Cigar Review - Mostly pleasant


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Worth a try.


----------

